# [Regular Season Game 18] Houston Rockets at LA Clippers



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*@*

*(9-8)/(8-10)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, December 2nd 7:00 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Davis / Gordon / Thorton / Camby / Kaman*


_*Preview*_


> Coming off a 20-point comeback victory, the Los Angeles Clippers are looking for their first four-game home winning streak in three seasons.
> 
> Based on their recent history against the Houston Rockets, that goal could be tough to achieve.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We must win this, we haven't put together 2 straight wins since looooooooong time.
It would be great for the morale of the team if this happened.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i just noticed they dont dim the seating lights for the clippers games like they do for the lakers games.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

rockets keeping the clippers shooting jump shots. thats good


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great win,we stepped up our defense a little at the end.
Finally a winning streak.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

We pwn Staples Center.


----------

